# The French conservative RenÃ© Girard's Colloquium on Violence and Religion



## Puritanhead (Jun 26, 2006)

The French-born RenÃ© Girard's comparisons and contrast between Islam and Christianity are interesting. He is ostensibly conservative, and orthodox in most of his doctrinal affirmations, but seems beholden to engaging in apologetics to contend with the academic world of post-modernism. I'm not sure what to make of him, in final appeal, but his works seem interesting nonetheless.

RenÃ© Girard Information and Biography 

REALPLAYER VIDEO: Violence, Victims and Christianity - RenÃ© Girard.

REALPLAYER VIDEO: Shakespeare on Passions - RenÃ© Girard.

Interview - What Is Occurring Today Is a Mimetic Rivalry on a Planetary Scale. - RenÃ© Girard.

Anyone familiar with Girard or his books.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 26, 2006)

DarkWing Duck had a post about this some time ago.


----------

